# Windows 10



## TNTRenovate

GregB said:


> If you have ONE computer, then it is barely a business. The definitions of that vary widely above that point with some software providers calling small business hugely different numbers of users: 5, 25, some even more still called small. Everyone has a different idea. When specifying the server for one of my business, the Epicore software lists the server specs for different sizes of business. The first column is "Up to 50 users". WOW, we have 6!
> 
> Basically, Windows 8 and Windows 10 penetration into "real" business is essentially ZERO. If you think providers of Consumer Electronics like Best Buy, Office Depot, Staples, etc. provide computers then that will seem bizarre to you. Go to your bank and try to find Windows 10. Go to the hospital and try to find Windows 10. Go to your accountant and try to find Windows 10. See a pattern?
> 
> If you look at HP's Workstations used in business for the higher end apps, Windows 8 has been out now for 6 years with less than 1% of the models even shipping with Win8. Win 10 has managed to hit 1% in a year or so meaning that they are gaining fast. Still, the higher end models still ship with Windows 7 ONLY.
> 
> My new HP z640 ships with Win7 and the others are licensed but they know nobody would actually accept that......


Easy....I was just asking for clarification. You were saying that it's not prevalent in large business, no penetration. No need for the functionality when no one is using it? Similar to long term NT penetration.

And I completely understand the difference between business and consumer segments. I worked in a tech heavy field for 5 years. Implementing upgrades is a huge undertaking.

I also started building my own after a 10 year break. I can't stand the junk they sell at big box stores or the prices they charge for a custom box.

But I am glad to know that most of us are barely businesses...


----------



## GregB

I'm not using "barely business" to mean anything negative. Sorry if I gave that impression. 
I have a couple small businesses and am partner in some substantial ones that gross a lot more. Frequently the tiny ones paying my bills. Just closed one that was doing $5M and couldn't break even. Screwed first by the State of CA followed by the City of Ontario, CA.


----------



## Rio

It's galling how Windows is shoving this down our collective throats.


----------



## Leo G

http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to...des-on-your-business-network-and-at-home-too/


----------



## TNTRenovate

GregB said:


> I'm not using "barely business" to mean anything negative. Sorry if I gave that impression.
> I have a couple small businesses and am partner in some substantial ones that gross a lot more. Frequently the tiny ones paying my bills. Just closed one that was doing $5M and couldn't break even. Screwed first by the State of CA followed by the City of Ontario, CA.


That's why I winked...


----------



## TNTRenovate

Leo G said:


> http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to...des-on-your-business-network-and-at-home-too/


"Personally, I think Microsoft has done a good job with Windows 10 and I recommend the upgrade for consumers and small businesses, especially on relatively recent hardware. Windows 10 actually is significantly more secure than Windows 7, thanks to features like Secure Boot, device encryption, and built-in antivirus software, not to mention dozens of architectural changes. Windows 10 also solves most of the (justified) complaints people had with the Windows 8.x Start screen."


----------



## Leo G

I have secure boot. I can encrypt my disk. Dell data protection takes care of a lot of things on my computer.


----------



## TimNJ

TNTSERVICES said:


> "Personally, I think Microsoft has done a good job with Windows 10 and I recommend the upgrade for consumers and small businesses, especially on relatively recent hardware. Windows 10 actually is significantly more secure than Windows 7, thanks to features like Secure Boot, device encryption, and built-in antivirus software, not to mention dozens of architectural changes. Windows 10 also solves most of the (justified) complaints people had with the Windows 8.x Start screen."



I was on Windows 8 and had no problem with the "Start Screen".
Windows 10, yes.
I have fixed my printer, found my "Favorites" and "Favorites Bar".
S L O W L Y will get it together. Just don't like the idea that I was forced into it and not on my timetable. I had a ton of things to get done yesterday and spending all day and night at my computer trying to find/figure things out wasn't on the list.


----------



## GregB

That article stated "Microsoft wants you to upgrade to Windows 10. They really, really, _really_ want you to upgrade to Windows 10". That seems to be one of the problems and we really, really don't trust them to work in our best interest. 
Almost every one of our computers would stop being useful in the business with Win10 as they all have software that won't work with Win10. 
That article stated that computers attached to a Domain won't try to update but virtually all of ours are attached to a Domain and are trying to update. Most of the Domains have Group Policies in place stopping users from installing software but we want the Critical Updates and MS considers Win10 a Critical Update.
One day our control unit for internal and external Diesel Pumps stopped dispensing fuel due to an "automatic" Win10 update. Couldn't deliver equipment to job sites, which means people couldn't work, etc. Other people in the area that have our key cards couldn't do their work, either. Just ugly, ugly.
One Takeoff/Estimating station was taken out while all of them were finishing off a big bid that had to be finished for a bid meeting in a few hours. He came in really early to finish and was presented with "Welcome to Windows 10". WTF!

The HP units have security built-in also including drive encryption. Probably all mainline business units do.


----------



## JT Wood

I tried windows 10 but I couldn't get it to cooperate with quick books so I'm back to 7.


----------



## heavy_d

Mine started automatically upgrading when I was in the middle of filling out a contract for a deck I had sold. 
I had to frantically grab my wife's laptop and retype my entire contract as I was supposed to bring it to guys house soon.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## dsconstructs

If you want to stop those popups telling you to pick a time/date for installation, and to keep Windows 10 from installing itself http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/


----------



## Inner10

JT Wood said:


> I tried windows 10 but I couldn't get it to cooperate with quick books so I'm back to 7.


Run it in compatibility mode.


----------



## Cnrhodes

When Windows 10 came out I upgraded to it and found out that my copy of UDA Construction Suite was not compatible. Since I had a 2 jobs going at the time I had to downgrade back to 8, which I was fine with. I did keep getting the pop-ups to upgrade back to 10, so I turned off automatic updates. One morning I came to work to find that my computer upgraded all by itself, I got pissed because I could not access my jobs on UDA. I called Microsoft to complain and they assured me that I had to have allowed the upgrade, but I did not, and had turned off updates so that it wouldn't. To me this is proof that they forced 10 back on me. I now have gone back to using Microsoft Office for project estimating and management. UDA wanted another grand to get my copy back up and running.


----------



## carpenter uk

I have windows 7 & 10 on a vm and have booted both at the same time, windows 10 takes 3 times as long to boot.

I'm sticking with 7 because it runs well and everything associated with my computer runs well, as soon as you change one thing something else screws up and I dont need that kind of trouble when i'm trying to get work done.

I also dont need microsoft collecting all my data to sell to the highest bidder


----------



## Cnrhodes

I run a Linux partition which I absolutely love, if chief architect will make a Linux version I could fully switch and say goodbye to Microsoft!!


----------



## Leo G

Any OS that would self install is criminal. Especially if it does it without permission while you are in the middle of something. Not everything is compatible and some systems could stop functioning on major things because of non existent drivers and incompatible hardware.

I heard the next round of CPUs coming from MS won't even let you install an OS that isn't Win10.

They are probably going to drive themselves out of business. The are going the route of Apple where everything is proprietary and everyone needs to have all the updates before a certain time. One of the main reasons I will never do Apple.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Leo G said:


> Any OS that would self install is criminal. Especially if it does it without permission while you are in the middle of something. Not everything is compatible and some systems could stop functioning on major things because of non existent drivers and incompatible hardware.
> 
> I heard the next round of CPUs coming from MS won't even let you install an OS that isn't Win10.
> 
> They are probably going to drive themselves out of business. The are going the route of Apple where everything is proprietary and everyone needs to have all the updates before a certain time. One of the main reasons I will never do Apple.


Apple uses Intel processors, their hardware isn't proprietary. Same components that run PC run Apple.

And it's nothing to do with the processor, but windows. 

"_Microsoft has announced a change to its support policy that lays out its plans for future updates to its older operating systems, and the new rules mean that future PC owners with next-generation Intel, AMD, and Qualcomm processors will need to use Windows 10_"


----------



## TNTRenovate

Simply put, new hardware won't work on older systems.


----------



## Tinstaafl

TNTSERVICES said:


> Simply put, new hardware won't work on older systems.


Or rather, old software won't know how to talk to the new hardware. But yeah, same thing bottom line.


----------



## KAP

m1911 said:


> The difference is that Apple make a great thought out product. Microsoft makes chit.


Interesting how Microsoft can access and use your product (i.e. - computer) without your permission but you can't do the same with their product...


----------



## Calidecks

They upgraded my backup computer without me giving the ok yesterday morning. I always keep two pc's with the same info in case one craps on me.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> They upgraded my backup computer without me giving the ok yesterday morning. I always keep two pc's with the same info in case one craps on me.


Of course you do... belts and suspenders Mike... :laughing:


----------



## m1911

KAP said:


> Interesting how Microsoft can access and use your product (i.e. - computer) without your permission but you can't do the same with their product...


I'm sure we agreed to it somewhere in that 500 pages terms of use that no one ever reads


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> The difference is that Apple make a great thought out product. Microsoft makes chit.


Apple makes a closed system product. In some ways it's good because Apple will only let you use approved programs and you know they'll work. And on the other hand it sucks because development of anything is only through Apple which means you only get what they want to give you. With Windows it's more of an open based system and programmers can make applications that MS doesn't want to make. Plus you can put together all kinds of systems using a hodge podge of parts. Whether that's good or bad depends on the skill of the assembler.

I like open systems. And I hate a closed system.


----------



## SectorSecurity

m1911 said:


> I'm sure we agreed to it somewhere in that 500 pages terms of use that no one ever reads


You agreed to it the minute you downloaded the update that brought the windows 10 installer.

This is why its important to actually evaluate your updates before installing them. Set your system to download but not install.

Its funny everyone is complaining about the upgrade I have one system I have been trying to get to apply the update for over a week with no luck, the funny part is I updated an identical system with no issues.


----------



## TimNJ

SectorSecurity said:


> The problem isn't windows 10 its Norton, unless they have really stepped up their game lately.
> 
> As for why big business hasn't gone to win 10 well when I worked for the 3rd largest bank in Canada it took us several years to do all our testing to go to 7, in big business its not as easy as eh let's just install, and win 10 isn't free for big business so while most just got to 7 a few years ago they aren't going anywhere for a while.




The Norton error message says something about Windows 10 and Micrsoft Edge not allowing "Extensions"


----------



## TWhite

Leo G said:


> Apple makes a closed system product. And on the other hand it sucks because development of anything is only through Apple which means you only get what they want to give you. With Windows it's more of an open based system and programmers can make applications that MS doesn't want to make.
> 
> I like open systems. And I hate a closed system.


You are incorrect Apple does not make all of the programs. I use Chief Architect Home Designer Pro which is not made by Apple. AccountEdge is not made by Apple, etc.


----------



## Leo G

It is vetted by Apple before it's approved for use.

If you are using an emulator that's a different story.


----------



## TWhite

Leo G said:


> It is vetted by Apple before it's approved for use.
> 
> If you are using an emulator that's a different story.


Major difference and it shows in the quality of the software.


----------



## Leo G

Of course it shows. The programs are designed to work with one system. While PC software is designed to work with a myriad of systems. That's one thing that makes a PC more flexible.


----------



## TWhite

How does that make a Windows PC more flexible?


----------



## 91782

Apple is a closed system. It works with a very limited hardware platform, and of course, Apple owns the operating system too. 

Microsoft (at least until very recently) has never been a platform - only an operating system and application vendor. Their operating system (unlike Apple's) has got to support an almost endless array of platforms, AND be able to provide support for hardware not yet on the market.

That's is no small feat - and much more than Apple's OS has ever had to do.

Which is why, also until very recently, that the generic PC was hands down the preferred platform for most.

but none of that matters as much any more.

The smart phone, the tablet - these things are taking over our daily tasks - the desktop and laptop machines are quickly becoming niche products.


----------



## Robie

> the desktop and laptop machines are quickly becoming niche products.


Can't imagine life without a full-sized keyboard and screen. I use the cell on the road and it's fine but I'm able to navigate and do more with the PC.


----------



## Leo G

Same here. The smartphone works in a pinch on the road. But I'll almost always go to the laptop if I want to do work or get something accomplished.


----------



## 91782

Robie said:


> Can't imagine life without a full-sized keyboard and screen. I use the cell on the road and it's fine but I'm able to navigate and do more with the PC.


I'm the same way. But: we don't even have a full-size screen in the store - except for the SecurityDVR/thing.

Very rare I meet with a trade that pulls out a laptop any more.
Just old fogies like me.


----------



## Leo G

Full size screen for me is a 17" on my laptop.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Full size screen for me is a 17" on my laptop.


That's what I used for years but even after a a while, I connected it to a 27" monitor.


----------



## Plans by Marcy

How does Window 10 effect my current software, already compatible with Window 7's software? 

I had to upgrade several programs when XP became obsolete. 

Should I be blocking my system from an update?:whistling

Any advice in this arena would be welcomed. :thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood

I blocked mine


----------



## SectorSecurity

Plans by Marcy said:


> How does Window 10 effect my current software, already compatible with Window 7's software?
> 
> I had to upgrade several programs when XP became obsolete.
> 
> Should I be blocking my system from an update?:whistling
> 
> Any advice in this arena would be welcomed. :thumbsup:


That's hard to answer without knowing what software u are running.

You can always upgrade and give it a try and if you don't like it you have 30 days to revert back without issue.


----------



## Plans by Marcy

@JT Wood. 

Thanks for the input. Other than fear of the unknown (my problem) did you have a specific reason as to why you blocked it?


----------



## Plans by Marcy

@ SectorSecurity 

I guess the question might be (????), is anything published before 2010 going to be obsolete using Windows 10? My motto: If it ain't broke, don't fix it. :laughing:

I have a mix match of programs. Revit LT & AutoCadd (my new version ... which I had to replace) should do okay. Some of my older programs? hmmm, I'm not so sure? 

I don't want to accept windows 10, then come to find out nothing works anymore, if you know what I mean? :blink:


----------



## SectorSecurity

Plans by Marcy said:


> @ SectorSecurity
> 
> I guess the question might be (????), is anything published before 2010 going to be obsolete using Windows 10? My motto: If it ain't broke, don't fix it. :laughing:
> 
> I have a mix match of programs. Revit LT & AutoCadd (my new version ... which I had to replace) should do okay. Some of my older programs? hmmm, I'm not so sure?
> 
> I don't want to accept windows 10, then come to find out nothing works anymore, if you know what I mean? :blink:


I get that that's why you could install it and if you don't like it you can revert back to 7 in about 5 clicks.

If you wanted to get really fancy you could make a copy of your hard drive and update the copy and see if you like it.


----------



## Leo G

Plans by Marcy said:


> How does Window 10 effect my current software, already compatible with Window 7's software?
> 
> I had to upgrade several programs when XP became obsolete.
> 
> Should I be blocking my system from an update?:whistling
> 
> Any advice in this arena would be welcomed. :thumbsup:


If you like your system the way it is block it.

If you have various problems with your system it may or may not be a good idea to switch over. That can only be found out by switching.

If you have an older computer that was just good enough for Win 7 then I wouldn't go to Win 10


Well, I would never switch to Win 10 anyway. It's just a managed malware OS.


----------



## Plans by Marcy

At Leo G 

Do you know off hand how to block it from taking over? I am not much of a computer guru.


----------



## JT Wood

Plans by Marcy said:


> @JT Wood.
> 
> Thanks for the input. Other than fear of the unknown (my problem) did you have a specific reason as to why you blocked it?


I tried it, it didn't play so we'll with quickbooks. Even futzing around with drivers and printers bs, I literally could not,
Email an invoice. 
Print an invoice. 
Save an invoice as a Pdf.

Basically it rendered me without the ability to invoice my clients. I called intuit to ask and this was their response.

"Yeah, quickbooks 2011 won't work with windows 10. You have to upgrade, it's only $50/month

*me* 
Well I already own 2011 it's paid for. How much to buy the 2016 edition? 

*them*
We don't do that anymore is all subscription based. (Translation) you have to spend at least $450/yr.

*me* 
But I already own 2011 what's my incentive? I pay $0 a month now. 

*them *
Your program won't work with windows 10 (translation) we have you by the balls, you will pay

*me* 
Like hell, I'm going back to windows 7 and blocking windows 10. In the future When I have no other choice but to upgrade, I will be shopping for other options for my accounting needs. 



I don't know if I'm more irritated at intuit or Windows.


----------



## Plans by Marcy

@ JT Wood

Thanks for taking the time to answer my ?. I kinda thought that might be the case. As long as my system runs, and I can get my drawings out, I could care less about the speed it takes to upload this that and the other. I am sick of spending money because technology keeps updating to keep themselves and their buddies riding the gravy train of upgrades.

Thanks Bunches!:thumbup:


----------



## SectorSecurity

If you want to remove the upgrade do a quick search for remove windows 10 update various people have written articles on how to do it.


----------



## dsconstructs

http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/ I used GWX control panel to scan and remove/block everything Windows 10 related on my computer.


----------



## Rio

I just blocked it with never 10. I was listening to a computer show the other day and the subject came up and it was mentioned that it will be automatically installed unless one went into the settings and adjusted them.

It mentioned never 10 and I think it was also mentioned up the thread then tonight the dialog box from microsoft came back up and said I'd been scheduled. I couldn't see where to unschedule and it had been mentioned that on one of microsoft's dialog boxes it was hidden and if one just clicked off it would go ahead and install so I tried the never 10. Took less than a minute...........

The moderator did say that he likes windows 10 but doesn't like the heavy handed way they are pushing it on people. He said in his experience it works really good.


----------



## Calidecks

I don't think it's much different than apple updates or Android. If your device is set up to automatically update your getting the newest operating system. I would imagine Microsoft wants to make windows along this same concept.


----------



## Leo G

Which is why I rooted my Android and renamed the two programs that deal with updating the phone. I like my phone just the way it is. 

Plus the couple of updates it did in the end crippled the SD card on the phone. It was one of the main reasons I chose the phone I did and then they go and make it nearly useless.

I rolled back my OS and implemented fixes to the damage pertaining to the SD card and then froze the phone in it's current state.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Which is why I rooted my Android and renamed the two programs that deal with updating the phone. I like my phone just the way it is.
> 
> Plus the couple of updates it did in the end crippled the SD card on the phone. It was one of the main reasons I chose the phone I did and then they go and make it nearly useless.
> 
> I rolled back my OS and implemented fixes to the damage pertaining to the SD card and then froze the phone in it's current state.


I'm proud of ya!

fkn w10 just about had me pulling my hair out - a phone doing that - I'd get all p*ssy and throw it against the wall.

I'm famous for doing that actually.


----------



## Leo G

What was fun is I soft bricked it. I had a loop in the boot that it couldn't get past. Had to reflash the phone.


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> What was fun is I soft bricked it. I had a loop in the boot that it couldn't get past. Had to reflash the phone.


What phone is that? A Nexus?


----------



## Leo G

Galaxy S4


----------



## SectorSecurity

You guys have to remember we all had the same feeling when vista and 7 came out we all swore we weren't leaving xp and iT was the best, although 7 wasn't forced on us


----------



## Leo G

Big difference. Going from XP to 7 was a choice. Eventually you will be forced out of 7 and 8.1 because software is going to be written only for modern OSs. Just like everything before. I had to get out of Win98 because no more programs would run on it. I got out of XP because my computer got old and tired and needed to go to the newer OS. I chose Win7 because it still had the start button and didn't spill it's guts out to the internet ratting you out be stealing your data.


----------



## 91782

I have never owned or used a computer for work with Vista on it.

Moving to W7 was relatively painless.

I am not going to abandon my 1-2-3 yo hardware (printers, etc) just because MS wants to change its licensing and gain access to my online spending habits by forcing me into W10.

When W10 happens - it'll be when I am ready - not before.


----------



## asevereid




----------



## Big Shoe

JT Wood said:


> I tried it, it didn't play so we'll with quickbooks. Even futzing around with drivers and printers bs, I literally could not,
> Email an invoice.
> Print an invoice.
> Save an invoice as a Pdf.
> 
> Basically it rendered me without the ability to invoice my clients. I called intuit to ask and this was their response.
> 
> "Yeah, quickbooks 2011 won't work with windows 10. You have to upgrade, it's only $50/month
> 
> *me*
> Well I already own 2011 it's paid for. How much to buy the 2016 edition?
> 
> *them*
> We don't do that anymore is all subscription based. (Translation) you have to spend at least $450/yr.
> 
> *me*
> But I already own 2011 what's my incentive? I pay $0 a month now.
> 
> *them *
> Your program won't work with windows 10 (translation) we have you by the balls, you will pay
> 
> *me*
> Like hell, I'm going back to windows 7 and blocking windows 10. In the future When I have no other choice but to upgrade, I will be shopping for other options for my accounting needs.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm more irritated at intuit or Windows.


I'm having trouble emailing invoices now. 10 downloaded itself 
We are deleting it as we speak.


----------



## Leo G

LANGUAGE !!


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> LANGUAGE !!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCqw9FmBgKY


I got to give that guy credit: I don't know how he managed to stay so calm.:thumbup:


----------



## SectorSecurity

Video made my night, however some of his points are wrong, you can revert back without wiping the entire drive.


----------



## wallmaxx

SectorSecurity said:


> Video made my night, however some of his points are wrong, you can revert back without wiping the entire drive.


You go tell him that.....I wanna see that video.

Be sure to wear a WIN 10 t-shirt


----------



## SectorSecurity

He seems like the type that doesn't take critisism well lol


----------



## tedanderson

That guy reminds me of Eric Cartman!


----------



## SectorSecurity

Screw you guys...I'm going home


----------



## qualitycustom

I have not updated to Windows 10 because I have to buy a new version of Quickbooks for $350 if I do. I do stairs and millwork and that is a lot of money to me for no real advantage. System keeps asking me to upgrade. I would be ticked off if it did it automatically!

Ron
Quality Custom Interiors


----------



## Calidecks

qualitycustom said:


> I have not updated to Windows 10 because I have to buy a new version of Quickbooks for $350 if I do. I do stairs and millwork and that is a lot of money to me for no real advantage. System keeps asking me to upgrade. I would be ticked off if it did it automatically!
> 
> Ron
> Quality Custom Interiors


My 2013 QB loaded and worked fine. Although I still bought the 2016 version.


----------



## JT Wood

Californiadecks said:


> My 2013 QB loaded and worked fine. Although I still bought the 2016 version.


2011 loaded and worked fine, until you had to print an invoice, or save a pdf of an invoice, or email an invoice


----------



## Leo G

Kinda sounds like it didn't work fine to me :blink:


----------



## Calidecks

JT Wood said:


> 2011 loaded and worked fine, until you had to print an invoice, or save a pdf of an invoice, or email an invoice


That is because 2011 software quit supporting those things. 

http://www.sleeter.com/blog/2014/01/goodbye-quickbooks-2011-support/


----------



## Calidecks

However, my 2013 version worked the same after switching to win. 10 as it did before


----------



## dsconstructs

Californiadecks said:


> However, my 2013 version worked the same after switching to win. 10 as it did before


No doubt, QB released an update specific for compatibility with Windows 10.


----------



## JT Wood

F' quickbooks and windows. This kind of stuff makes me so Dam mad


----------



## tedanderson

I think that my PC has already drank the Kool Aid. For the past few days I've noticed that the hard drive light randomly stays lit solid for long periods of time. Then ever so often it's doing some sort of critical update where they say, "please don't turn off your computer" even though I turn it off anyway. I'm not going to be held hostage by that update screen.:no:

But in the back of my mind I'm thinking that Windows 10 is setting up shop somewhere deep in my hard drive and on a predetermined date, Microsoft will flip a switch and suddenly everyone will have version 10.


----------



## Leo G

Turn off automatic updates.


----------



## m1911

tedanderson said:


> I think that my PC has already drank the Kool Aid. For the past few days I've noticed that the hard drive light randomly stays lit solid for long periods of time. Then ever so often it's doing some sort of critical update where they say, "please don't turn off your computer" even though I turn it off anyway. I'm not going to be held hostage by that update screen.:no:
> 
> But in the back of my mind I'm thinking that Windows 10 is setting up shop somewhere deep in my hard drive and on a predetermined date, Microsoft will flip a switch and suddenly everyone will have version 10.


We're all f***** by Bill...


----------



## SectorSecurity

GET BILL GATES IN HERE! YOU TOLD US WINDOWS 98 WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FASTER WITH BETTER ACCESS TO THE INTERNET!

it is faster by over 300%

BANG!


----------



## Tile-guy

As a guy who loves technology and the newest things I embraced windows 10. It looks great and works like a charm for me. For the ones who say windows 10 takes longer to start up, go buy a SSD (solid state drive) and install your win 10 on this. My pc starts up and is ready to go within 10 seconds. By the time I pour my beer in a glass I'm ready to work on my pc. No complaints here


----------



## 91782

Tile-guy said:


> For the ones who say windows 10 takes longer to start up, go buy a SSD (solid state drive) and install your win 10 on this.


Why? I didn't need an SSD to run W7, or XP.

:sad::sad:


----------



## Robie

> A Californian woman has successfully sued Microsoft after Windows 10 auto-installed on her computer without permission and rendered the machine unusable.
> “I had never heard of Windows 10,” said Teri Goldstein, whose computer was left unusable after the upgrade failed. “Nobody ever asked me if I wanted to update.”


http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/...ows-10-auto-update-renders-ladys-pc-unusable/


----------



## Leo G

SmallTownGuy said:


> Why? I didn't need an SSD to run W7, or XP.
> 
> :sad::sad:


I run an M2.PCIe SSD and if I don't have it on hibernate I'm up in an instant after the POST runs.


----------



## Tim812

I'm on windows 7 and quite happy with how my laptop works. Can't see any reason to update.


----------



## carpenter uk

Tile-guy said:


> As a guy who loves technology and the newest things I embraced windows 10. It looks great and works like a charm for me. For the ones who say windows 10 takes longer to start up, go buy a SSD (solid state drive) and install your win 10 on this. My pc starts up and is ready to go within 10 seconds. By the time I pour my beer in a glass I'm ready to work on my pc. No complaints here


Ive got windows 10 and windows 7 on a vm, I can boot them at the same time and windows 10 takes 3 x's as long as 7 ( I have tested it several times clicking either 1st - same result


----------



## SectorSecurity

So you have 10 on bare metal hardware and 7 on a VM?


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> So you have 10 on bare metal hardware and 7 on a VM?


Both on VM.

I think 10 loads more services before you can interact with the UI, so I don't think he's doing a fair comparison.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Inner10 said:


> I think 10 loads more services before you can interact with the UI, so I don't think he's doing a fair comparison.


What's unfair about it? Load basic services, rock & roll. Don't make me wait an eon or three while you load up a gazillion things I *might* need if the Zombie Apocalypse happens to coincide with a hostile alien invasion.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tinstaafl said:


> What's unfair about it? Load basic services, rock & roll. Don't make me wait an eon or three while you load up a gazillion things I *might* need if the Zombie Apocalypse happens to coincide with a hostile alien invasion.


All other tests I've seen with the same machine side by side win10 beats win7 on bit times.


----------



## carpenter uk

I know its not scientific but this is my real world experience


----------



## Tinstaafl

TNTSERVICES said:


> All other tests I've seen with the same machine side by side win10 beats win7 on bit times.


To be honest, I haven't had enough interest to look. That would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Just don't turn off your computer then you don't have to wait for it to load.


----------



## Inner10

Tinstaafl said:


> What's unfair about it? Load basic services, rock & roll. Don't make me wait an eon or three while you load up a gazillion things I *might* need if the Zombie Apocalypse happens to coincide with a hostile alien invasion.


Even though you can interact with the GUI at that point you are still penalized by it being slow a molasses so you end up waiting anyway.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Has no one suggested we all jump ship to Mac yet?


----------



## Leo G

Jump to Linux before you think about that.


----------

